# Terrible snail problem.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I have a 20 gallon tank, it has a bad snail problem with these tiny snails(picture below) and I just recently did a major cleaning(100% water change) and scrubbing of the entire tank, gravel, decorations, heater, filter, and the bubble walls. Well the snails are back, so how do I get rid of them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To get rid of them permanently you need to get the eggs, or they will come back. Look for a clear goo stuck to plants and ornaments. What did you scrub with? Likely you will have to treat multiple times. Snails-killing stuff like salt and copper can hurt other things, read all warnings. Many people settle for just keeping their numbers in check by removing snails with a leaf of lettuce or a trap. Did you know pond snails can survive being eaten by fish and make more snails once they are pooped out?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

dang, I am basically screwed then....


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Im not saying this will sovle your problem but it might help, you could try getting some ghost shrimp ive seen mine eat the eggs even some smaller snails and are cheap, dwarf puffers will also eat the snails and is actualy recomended for them to eat, but like i said its not really a solution more of somthing to keep them in check.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You could get a loach or two to suck them down... pond snails that come in on plants don't stand a chance in our loach tank.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Stop feeding for a week too, an outbreak of snails like that is usually from overfeeding.


----------

